

Georgian Woman Cuts off Web Access to Whole of Armenia - lucasjung
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/06/georgian-woman-cuts-web-access

======
deadcyclo
I've said it many a time before, but I always find it amusing that the net
originally was created to survive nuclear war yet one person with a shovel or
a ditch digger can wreak havoc to large parts of the net.

